# HELP PLEASE!!!! Nissan Altima LOC,SUBS,AMP******************************



## Qmain91 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey,
I have an 2010 Nissan Altima 2.5 s with BOSE and I have 2 12 inch subs and an alpine amp connected to my car through a Schosche LOC2SL (LINE OUTPUT CONVERTER). I want to keep my stock stereo for the moment so this was my only choice. 

The problem that I have is that my amp keeps cutting off and on when I turn the volume pass a certain level (Its not going in protection mode). I think it may be because that I might not have the speaker wires that are connecting my LOC to my rear speakers on the right + or - terminals but I cannot find that out and would like a wire chart or SOMETHING. 

Also would it be because I have an preamp for my rear speakers? Please some one help me out. I had the same problem with some previous subs and amp that I had going through the LOC. I have search the internet and cant really find any answers. 

Im hoping that we can get this straight so that it can help other people who are having the same problem.


----------

